
California Tries New Tack on Gun Violence: Ammunition Control - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/09/us/california-gun-control-ammunition-bullets.html
======
masonic

      But in 1986, President Ronald Reagan signed legislation loosening many restrictions, including... the requirement to log all ammunition sales. 
    

... _because_ despite _millions_ of such purchase records spanning those
decades, not _one_ resulted in a criminal conviction for illegally purchasing
ammunition. Not _one_.

------
weliketocode
Buying ammunition doesn't require showing a license... are you kidding me?

